
Do You Want 500,000 Twitter Followers? This Game Will Make It Happen - kylelibra
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/03/27/businessinsiderincrease-your-twitte.DTL
======
kylelibra
Love it or hate it, this thing is going to take over our twitter feeds for the
next couple of days / weeks.

